
Search Engine Art: Internet Imperialism and the image in context (2018) [pdf] - tokai
https://ewic.bcs.org/upload/pdf/ewic_eva18_de_paper1.pdf
======
DarkWiiPlayer
> Because the female body has a history of being productised it, like the
> Cherokee or Amazon, will always surface within search results as a product
> before as a person.

This sentence summarizes my opinion of that document: It starts with an
assertion without any kind of supporting argument and then goes on to make a
factually incorrect generalization. While it is easy to see what the author
probably meant, it just seems unprofessional and unscientific. The missing
comma makes it even more awkward to read.

In conclusion, this is a blog post turned PDF. An amusing read and certainly
not completely wrong, but nothing to be taken too seriously.

~~~
tokai
>it just seems unprofessional and unscientific

The author is an artist and not a scientist. It is from a multidisciplinary
conference where "artists, designers, researchers, technologists from all over
the world [...] discuss electronic visualisation technologies in art, design,
music, dance, theatre, the sciences and more".[0]

[0] www.eva-london.org/eva-london-2018/

~~~
DarkWiiPlayer
> The author is an artist and not a scientist

Unless that somehow implies that the document is to be seen as a piece of art,
my opinion stands, that it reads like a low-quality blog post.

~~~
tokai
It is definetly more art than science.

